# netkit-routed, my server as a router for my public IPs?

## trapni

Hi all,

I have a subnet for public ips (/29). the first ip is the router, the second is my home server, and I'd like to route a thirth through my home-server to my desktop pc so that he gets a public ip too but must route through my server (and so pass my firewall).

But how the hell should I configure the box for that routing? Does anyone have a clue for this?

```
inet---[router]-----[(<-eth1)server(eth0->)]-----LAN-switch----desktop
```

Many thanks,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## Nitro

 *trapni wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I have a subnet for public ips (/29). the first ip is the router, the second is my home server, and I'd like to route a thirth through my home-server to my desktop pc so that he gets a public ip too but must route through my server (and so pass my firewall).
> 
> But how the *beep* should I configure the box for that routing? Does anyone have a clue for this?
> ...

 

Just for sanity's sake, is there anything special about the router that makes you need it? I see hopping through your router and server to get iinside as a kind of silly.  If it was my box I'd eliminate one hop, either go straight from the router to the desktop, or replace the router with the server if possible.

If you want to do the way you described, we can, but it just makes it harder to it on the forums. something more real-time would be better ( you use IRC or AIM? ).

Now, I need more information, could you give me IP addresses of what you want the each box and interface to have ( make up symbolic IPs if you want )?  Also, how are you connected, and what model/brand is the router?

----------

## trapni

I unfortunately want my server also being as a firewall between the LAN (i.e. desktop) and the world. Of course, I already thought about your example. But I want to have the server between  :Smile: 

-- Christian.

----------

